# Problems removing needle from Gonal F



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there

I am having problems removing the needle from my Gonal F pen after the injection. The first 2 injections were fine but the last 3 dys each time I try to remove the needle it won't budge. I'm following the instructions as per the pack. I now have no pen left so I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow, but just wondered if this is a common problem, or if anyone has any tips for removing the needles.

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not aware of problems associated with the pen needles. Was your clinic able to advise?


----------

